# Tecumseh 10 HP, no spark!



## medmike (Feb 10, 2010)

Short version....had blown 8 hp Tec. for snowblower (HMSK80-155693X). Got 10hp Tecumseh new short-block (LH358XA-159493Y), swapped out crank and cam shaft (needed the pto shaft from blown engine to drive snowblower wheels) and both are solid state ignition. Everything came together like a dream, the blocks are identicle save for slightly larger piston. I have good compression, but no spark!. Checked spark plug in spare snowblower, works fine. Have SSI so ordered new one thinking coil was bad, still no spark.
I am using old flywheel also, but as long as magnets line-up with the solid state ignition, shouldn't I get a spark (gapped to 0.012) if SSI is functional?
Do I need to use the 10 hp's original flywheel for some reason? No grounding issue that I can see (only using spark plug boot to spark plug).

What do ya think?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

medmike said:


> Short version....had blown 8 hp Tec. for snowblower (HMSK80-155693X). Got 10hp Tecumseh new short-block (LH358XA-159493Y), swapped out crank and cam shaft (needed the pto shaft from blown engine to drive snowblower wheels) and both are solid state ignition. Everything came together like a dream, the blocks are identicle save for slightly larger piston. I have good compression, but no spark!. Checked spark plug in spare snowblower, works fine. Have SSI so ordered new one thinking coil was bad, still no spark.
> I am using old flywheel also, but as long as magnets line-up with the solid state ignition, shouldn't I get a spark (gapped to 0.012) if SSI is functional?
> Do I need to use the 10 hp's original flywheel for some reason? No grounding issue that I can see (only using spark plug boot to spark plug).
> 
> ...




The flywheel for the HMSK80 is part # 611091 the coil is 35135B 
on the other engine Coil is the same but the flywheel is Different 611090


Hope this helps you find the problem could check the air gap 

Calvin


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

*If it uses the same coil part number, then the flywheels not going to make any difference.* 

Make sure you mounted the coil with the correct orientation for the rotation direction of the flywheel. The kill tab on the coil (module) is generally on the back side closest to the cylinder when mounted. Also, check to make sure there is no ground on the kill switch lead wire, or test it with the kill lead disconnected.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Shouldn't he make sure both flywheels have the same key location, if not it will things aren't going to happen at the right time. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

geogrubb said:


> Shouldn't he make sure both flywheels have the same key location, if not it will things aren't going to happen at the right time. Have a good one. Geo


My response was with regard to spark.

The ignition timing may or may not be the same, but the difference is more likely due to one having an electric starter and the other not. 

In either case the key position will not prevent the generation of a spark, which was the original issue. 

If it gets spark and then the engine won't start, it would be something to look at as a possible cause. Since the crankshaft and camshaft are also from the original engine there may be several things to consider, if it won't start and run.


----------



## medmike (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks....you have helped alot. I wont tell you how stupid I feel with the mistake I made, well anyway, I was not using the solid state ignition "stand-off" posts, so the coil was not over the magnets properly. Somehow I missed transfering these from old to new engine!
The posts push the ssi out over the flywheel far enough now...have a spark! Engine started 1st pull (now it vibrates excessively, but thats for another day).

Thanks again....


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

medmike said:


> Thanks....you have helped alot. I wont tell you how stupid I feel with the mistake I made, well anyway, I was not using the solid state ignition "stand-off" posts, so the coil was not over the magnets properly. Somehow I missed transfering these from old to new engine!
> The posts push the ssi out over the flywheel far enough now...have a spark! Engine started 1st pull (now it vibrates excessively, but thats for another day).
> 
> Thanks again....


If it vibrates check the mounting make sure everything is fit snug


----------

